# Period type cramps



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

Just a quick question as I lay here wide awake at 4.30am!
Hi all, 
Just a quick question....
I had egg transfer Monday afternoon and have had the odd cramp and bloated feeling but have woken up in the night with major period type cramps which make me feel quite sick (I very rarely get period pains). 
I thought that with taking the progesterone pessaries it delays the period but is this a sign it is wanting to come? It's really horrid! I also have such sore boobs (but then again they've been like that since just before EC. 

Just wondering as a first timer if anyone has any idea if this is normal or not. 

Jo x


----------



## shiny (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Jo
Don't worry hon.  Most people get lots of cramps from ET. I had constant cramps, twinges and pains since EC and has got worse with transfer.  Mine often wake me up in the night.  It really does seem to be part of the course unfortunately.  
Much love


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Me too, cramps, sore boobs, tired etc - makes me want to go to the loo and check down there a million times a day! Not very reassuring I know   The two week wait is torture!


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi

I have just had the same thing quite a severe cramp, was quite worried until I have had a look on here and seems very common and may be from the pessarys? 

Good Luck xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone

Thanks for this thread, I have been reading it and found it very useful.

This is my first IVF and had my ET last Friday and been getting cramp pains since yesterday its reassured me that I am not alone and this is really quite common.

sending you all   

x x


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

I had egg collection on Monday and am awaiting embryo transfer hopefully Sat. Today I have experienced AF type symptoms and am worried I might get my period before transfer


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Sarsim - I think your feelings are your ovaries and womb having suffered a trauma from the EC. It takes a while for some of the pain to settle down. I know it took a while for me on last tx.

Bail16 - It is a normal feeling for some hun, so please dont try and worry. Your ovaries are sore and will be for a good few days yet and it may be the trauma they suffered that is causing the pain. As for the progesterone, it can delay af as its the hormone your ovaries would produce should you be pregnant, but dont rely on it solely as some women still bleed with the supps.
I felt af type cramps a lot, and pobably did until 7-8 weeks ago, and its what convinced me af was coming, I was positive of this fact right up until the + on the test. So goes to show your body loves playing cruel tricks on us   Good Luck.


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Sue33 and congrats on your pregnancy. Have worried myself stupied as this is our 2nd icsi and cannot remember having AF type symptoms (ie restless legs, dull cramping ) last cycle before transfer. I was sore Mon/Tues but this has eased. Maybe i'm imagining it lol x


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Sue and Congratulations. It was nice to read your message and put mine and I guess many woman's mind at rest.

My cramps are not as bad as yesterday or Tuesday, and the anxious feeling I had Monday has gone. I had my ET last Friday and finding this 2ww an experience as a first timer, what to eat? analysing every feeling! going to the toilet every 5 mins etc etc Keeping positive though 


Hope everyone else is ok and not going to  

x x


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Sarsim - My second tx was worse than the first, but then the memory does play tricks, but the pain did stay longer that much I know, and I had less eggs second time around. I will keep em crossed for you hun 

newmum2b - The 2ww is awful hun and I feel for you, but it will be worth the craziness  I can say though that it NEVER stops   and when you get your BFP the worry and craziness just intensifies. Good luck hun and fingers crossed.


----------

